# Health Related Stuff



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

I don't see a Health Related forum (Maybe we should have one?) and maybe this video has been seen before but I couldn't find it and it's a pretty good video with credibility that one can point haters to... and haters include spouses...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (5/3/14)

I think we all have seen this but its good to be reminded...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------

